# uk please help!! obsolete mcb needed



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

nlites said:


> *hi and hello..*
> *im from the uk and really need advice on my electricity fuse box(or whatever its called im female and know nothing:whistling2: ) its quite old, but not sure how old. it houses NB30a type 2 240v wylex mcb's.*
> *i have a problem with my shower it trips the safety cutout after 6 minutes, this is odd as the shower worked for over a year, the shower is running on the above mcb,someone told me that as my shower is 8.5kw 240v it pulls 37amps...or 36.96 i would need a 40amp mcb my problem is i cannot find one for love nor money apparently they are obsolete, does anyone have one or know of an equivelent? ive emailed and rang british gas(who supply both my gas and electric but its like talking to the dead as you only get to speak to a robot) to come and replace my old fuse box, i have had no joy at any contact with them and i have had to resolve to finding other ways...hence this site.*
> *any help would be appriciated.*
> *thankyou amanda. *


 
You really need to call a local electrician to handle this for you. Have a great day.


----------



## nlites (Apr 7, 2008)

*thanks*

thank you for your advice, but im still looking for that mcb.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

nlites said:


> thank you for your advice, but im still looking for that mcb.


Random,

Some of us can't take no as an answer  

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## nlites (Apr 7, 2008)

HighWirey said:


> as i see it random did not say no as you state...if you cant help dont bother leaving an answer to my post...no need to be rude. highwirey
> 
> Some of us can't take no as an answer
> 
> Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Amanda

You really do need an Electrician to take a look at your Shower and Circuit. If you have as you say a 30A serving your shower it suggests that the installation may be somewhat low grade.

I may be wrong - and if I am come back with more of the info on your Consumer Unit) but I think the NB range is still current and available from any Wholesaler.

Frank


----------



## nlites (Apr 7, 2008)

*re;*

thanks frank. will do that.


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

My advice is look on Ebay, type in ciruit breakers or Wylex, very good chance you will find one there.
The current range for Wylex IS NSB range probably wont fit your board,my advice is to get your electrician ti fit for you to make sure that is the problem.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Cornish.

NB is still available from Wylex stock. N and E and CEF can supply them - but to order. They are about £12 - 00 each so your advice to check on E Bay is a good one,

Frank


----------



## Sparkles (Oct 24, 2007)

nlites said:


> *i have a problem with my shower it trips the safety cutout after 6 minutes, this is odd as the shower worked for over a year, the shower is running on the above mcb,someone told me that as my shower is 8.5kw 240v it pulls 37amps...or 36.96 i would need a 40amp mcb my problem is i cannot find one for love nor money apparently they are obsolete*


Maybe the 30A mcb is there because that's the max the cable SHOULD be allowed to draw due to length of run and csa of the cable. I'd get it checked by someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

out with the yellow pages and find a part p qualified electrician:jester:
Not because we are, but because you have a potential fire hazard


----------

